# andando que es gerundio



## Izhka

Hola!
tengo que comprender (y traducir en italiano) una expresión idiomática española.. "andando, que es gerundio!". ¿Quién sabe explicarme que quiere decir en español esa construcción: "verbo infinito + *que es gerundio*"....Gracias a todossss


----------



## luna_mdq

Se dice "andando que es gerundio" para animar a realizar una tarea o para ponerse en camino.


----------



## Izhka

Gracias Luna! Y si yo sustituyo "andando" con otro verbo al gerundio + que es gerundio, quiere decir siempre "ponerse a hacer halgo?" He leído un articulo que decía "jorobando, que es gerundio". El significado es lo mismo?


----------



## kreiner

"Andando", por supuesto, es gerundio. Y la expresión "andando, que es gerundio" es un modo de recordar que hay que moverse (supongo que será porque el gerundio suele indicar una acción en proceso). Como ha dicho luna, se utiliza para animar (a veces en buen tono, aunque también puede llegar a tener un matiz conminatorio) a realizar una tarea o a ponerse en camino. Se emplea en un registro coloquial o familiar.


----------



## kreiner

"Jorobando, que es gerundio" está calcado de la expresión que creo que es original "andando, que es gerundio". En este caso, ha perdido el matiz de exhortación, y es más bien una constatación de hecho: "nos están fastidiando". El "que es gerundio" se añade, supongo, como una nota humorística.


----------



## Izhka

Muy muy claro!!! Gracias Kreiner! Ahora sé como traducirlo!!


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría que tiene que ver con esto:
*ironía**.*
*1. *f. Burla fina y disimulada.
*2. *f. Tono burlón con que se dice
DRAE

Esto es literalmente intraducible al italiano, yo usuaría algo como "armiamoci e partite!"


----------



## Neuromante

kreiner said:


> "Andando", por supuesto, es gerundio. Y la expresión "andando, que es gerundio" es un modo de recordar que hay que moverse (supongo que será porque el gerundio suele indicar una acción en proceso). Como ha dicho luna, se utiliza para animar (a veces en buen tono, aunque también puede llegar a tener un matiz conminatorio) a realizar una tarea o a ponerse en camino. Se emplea en un registro coloquial o familiar.



Es exactamente esto. No hay ningún tono burlón o ironía en la expresión


----------



## Antpax

Neuromante said:


> Es exactamente esto. No hay ningún tono burlón o ironía en la expresión



Hola:

Coincido. No le veo un matiz irónico tampoco.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Coincido = animar a...
En México es frecuente el:

_Chupando, que es gerundio._

Pero no malinterpreten: chupar, en este contexto, es beber, tomar algún alcohol.

E inmediatamente después de decirlo, se procede a hacerlo.


----------



## Tomby

La frase "andando que es gerundio" o "arreando que es gerundio" es como habéis comentado, tiene el significado de "¡Manos a la obra!", pero la variante "jorobando que es gerundio", bajo mi punto de vista, tiene una fuerte dosis de ironía. Además, pierde el significado que tiene la frase con el "andando".


----------



## nuevoestudiante

In italiano io tradurrei: "Accorciamoci le maniche!". 

Una maniera molto antica, ormai desueta, sarebbe:"Acqua alle corde!"

Quest'espressione nata in un contesto storico preciso, ha poi acquistato finché è rimasta in uso, il senso dell'importanza e dell'urgenza di agire in una situazione data.








_________________
nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------



## 0scar

Una explicación del asunto del gerundio, les adelanto que "tal parece, entonces, que la expresión es una especie de chascarrillo", como dijo el forista oscar más arriba, aunque no se imaginaba de donde exactamente venía:

http://www.1de3.com/2006/09/15/arreando-que-es-gerundio/


----------



## Izhka

nuevoestudiante said:


> In italiano io tradurrei: "Accorciamoci le maniche!".
> 
> Una maniera molto antica, ormai desueta, sarebbe:"Acqua alle corde!"
> 
> Quest'espressione nata in un contesto storico preciso, ha poi acquistato finché è rimasta in uso, il senso dell'importanza e dell'urgenza di agire in una situazione data.
> 
> 
> Mi sembra ottima come traduzione nel caso di "andando que es gerundio". La mia curiosità era la traduzione della matrice ironica di "jorobando, que es gerundio"..en este caso non hay voluntad de animar a hacer algo..., si no subrayar la ironia de una acción que persigue..en este caso "jorobar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________
> nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------



## ursu-lab

nuevoestudiante said:


> In italiano io tradurrei: "Accorciamoci le maniche!".
> 
> Una maniera molto antica, ormai desueta, sarebbe:"Acqua alle corde!"
> 
> Quest'espressione nata in un contesto storico preciso, ha poi acquistato finché è rimasta in uso, il senso dell'importanza e dell'urgenza di agire in una situazione data.


 
 Sul serio? Ma da quale dizionario le hai prese, dalla Crusca del XVII secolo? Mai sentite...A parte gli scherzi, quella delle maniche accorciate credo che sia un'espressione locale, perché in italiano standard le maniche si rimboccano...  

"Andando que es gerundio" è un'espressione comunissima e significa semplicemente "sbrighiamoci"/"*diamoci una mossa*" o, appunto, "rimbocchiamoci le maniche" (ma solo se si deve fare qualcosa di concreto, non se ci si deve semplicemente sbrigare).


----------

